# Scammers



## Shelton (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi. I haven’t posted before but I wanted some advice on scammers. I have a clutch of womas I am selling and being asked to freight to different locations. I have been in contact with freight company and was organising to send, but ran into what was an obvious scam. The guy wanted me to freight to Brisbane, I am in Sydney, and I am unsure how import permits work in Queensland, but guy said he needed my address, date of birth, full name etc for permit. He even sent what looked like a official website screenshot and of course asked for my bank details so he could ‘pay’. I wanted to know what was generally needed in the way of information to send to another state from a sellers perspective?
Many thanks.


----------



## Allan (Jan 13, 2022)

We don't have import permits in QLD, just a reporting system through a movement advice. What the guy should be asking for is your name, address, licence number and expiry date. You can also request a copy of his NSW licence. 
Re. payment, never accept someone to pay through Paypal as these transactions can be disputed at a later date. Depositing in to your bank account (not credit card) is the way most transactions are done.


----------



## Vixen. (Jan 13, 2022)

Address and full name and rep licence number is all he should need. Bank details to pay you is obvious. No idea why would ask/need your DOB though...


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 13, 2022)

Sounds like a genuine buyer. The NSW department doesn't require full details such as address, but others such as Victoria do. I'm based in Victoria and greatly dislike that to buy or sell from folks interstate (or others within Victoria for that matter) I need all their personal details, but the Victorian system absolutely requires it.

To pay you all he needs is your BSB and ACC number, and there's nothing particularly dangerous about that - all he can do with it is send you money or potentially see that it's the same account you've used for something else in the extremely unlikely event that he already has access to another transaction your account has been involved in, but in that case he already has your bank details and can't do anything more with having them again. I'll gladly post my bank details publicly if you like - it's not secret information.

When dealing with people in NSW I sometimes have this hesitance to give me their full address because the NSW rules don't require it. I honestly don't want their address but the Victorian department won't give me an export permit without it. Victoria and QLD are two of the slowest states in terms of updating their systems in a sensible way. Victoria still doesn't even allow for us to apply for permits online! We really shouldn't need anything more than a name and license number and the state systems should be able to look other details up without the buyer/seller needing access to it, but that's unfortunately how it currently is.

Though I don't know who it is etc and can't vouch for him, this guy sounds completely reasonable and not at all like a scammer, he's just doing what a legitimate buyer would and what people in QLD who buy from me do.


----------



## Shelton (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your advice. Yes I have always been happy to supply my name, address and licence number when I have had transactions with people. It seemed very dodgy though when the form he was asking for me to fill in was asking for my date of birth. Thanks again


----------

